# anyone having freenom free domain?



## Mid (Jun 11, 2014)

I have tried registering a free domain at freenom and the process went fine, but the domain is not resolving yet (after 2 days).

Any one having a free domain at freenom?

Just to use it a temp domain?

(looking for a new gTLD that isn't yet in GA)


----------



## MannDude (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmm, seems to work for me: http://vpsboard.ga && http://vpsboard.cf

Sadly the other vpsboard extensions were taken already -_-

Did you verify your email address?


----------



## Mid (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes I verified the email address, but after using the URL to send verification email again. Of course it worked and I did login and set it to freenom dns and assigned my IP. Later I received my original verification link email as well and both were same.

But, still my domain doesn't resolve and nslookup says "Non-existent domain"


----------



## nunim (Jun 12, 2014)

I used one for awhile for some private stuff just because it was shorter, however now that I've snagged a few 3 letter .net's there is no point.  Why bother when they're going to inject Google Analytics and take your domain away if you get enough traffic?

Just spend the $9 or so on a regular domain or find some $1 domain coupons from GD.


----------



## W3Space (Jun 12, 2014)

We have about 200+ free domain under freenom, normally they are working within not more than 1 hour.


----------



## Mid (Jun 15, 2014)

nunim said:


> I used one for awhile for some private stuff just because it was shorter, however now that I've snagged a few 3 letter .net's there is no point.  Why bother when they're going to inject Google Analytics and take your domain away if you get enough traffic?
> 
> Just spend the $9 or so on a regular domain or find some $1 domain coupons from GD.


I already said that I am trying to use as a temporary domain (looking for one in the 1000s of new gTLDs that are coming, but my gTLD isn't yet ready in General Availability. I don't have an active site running, just new to vps and getting familiar to it.

Using cheap coupons is a good idea, but due to some problems I can not order internationally, I will have to check if my local registrars have any SALE.


----------

